# Modifier 51-anyone know whether



## coders_rock! (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone know whether or not there are any exceptions to Medicare accepting modifier 51?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 19, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> Does anyone know whether or not there are any exceptions to Medicare accepting modifier 51?



Our carrier (Cigna Gov) prefers leaving this modifier off....

*Modifier "51" is not required for billing purposes. The carrier will assign the "51" modifier as appropriate based on the services billed.* 


WPS (another example): *Medicare does not recommend reporting Modifier 51 on your claim; the processing system has hard-coded logic to append the modifier to the correct procedure code*

Is this the answer you were looking for?


----------



## coders_rock! (May 19, 2011)

RebeccaWoodward* said:


> Our carrier (Cigna Gov) prefers leaving this modifier off....
> 
> *Modifier "51" is not required for billing purposes. The carrier will assign the "51" modifier as appropriate based on the services billed.*
> 
> ...



Yes this is Rebecca, my assumption was that they do not require the modifier. I wanted to be certain. Thanks for your prompt and accurate response.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 19, 2011)

Happy to help~


----------



## gailmc (May 20, 2011)

Our Medicare Carrier WPS does not require the -51modifier nor does any of our commerical payers.  DHS/Medicaid is our only payer that requires it.


----------

